# We had visitors today!



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Roxie, Brutus and Cheryl came for a visit today~ :biggrin1:
Everyone sure had a great time!(although Roxie wasn't sure what to think of allllll those dogs!) Jester even got to get some of his wiggles out...as you can see he was feeling good enough to fly right over Brutus!! 
Enjoy the pics!
(and no, Cheryl didn't leave with a puppy! tee hee hee)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A few more, and a cute one of Roxie and her Mommy~~


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh, it's Hav Heaven!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Such cute pictures! It does look like Hav Heaven. So many fur balls running around. I love the shot of Jester flying over Brutus. What fun!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, look, look, look! I wanna be there too! How come that precious baby is inside and wants to come out? Who's the cutie crouched by the sliding door in the first pic? They are all soooo adorable!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats Emmy inside. She is in the process of weaning the babies, although they still want to nurse...badly! If they try to nurse she snaps and growls at them. With all the other dogs here, and her being grouchy, she had to stay inside. 
The little baby sitting in front of the door is Tofu (used to be Bunny)~ She gets to go home with a forum member next week (not Cheryl though!) And one of the other puppies gets to go home with a different forum member!!! :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, is it me??? lol I wish!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie, we can't wait a whole week to find out. This is not fair. I will not be able to think of anything else all week!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

See, I forgot what I really wanted to say. I wanted to say how cute all the dogs are.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

will they be a local family?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

One is local, one is out of state, but only a few hours from me~~~


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Two more lucky forum members???? Wow, I sure wish I could keep getting more!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Katie,

So glad to hear that at least two of the pups are going to forum homes. One gets to stay close Yippee!! more playdates.... 

Sorry if I missed it but did you say which puppies are leaving next week?

Sharon


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> One is local, one is out of state, but only a few hours from me~~~


That's a few hours on a plane right... lane: Yup I sure can not drive to CA in a few hrs so it has to be on a plane to get my puppy.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, great photos! Your brood is lookin' good!!!

Oh no, more secret puppy plans! C'mon, you forum members who are getting Katie's puppies! Do tell! :ear:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

One lucky forum member gets their new puppy Wed (she will be driven to her destination) and the other forum member gets Tofu on Thurs. A family is coming to check out and hopefully take Birdie home on Friday, and little Tiger, who is staying local right here in Sacramento goes home on Saturday~


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We had a fabulous time. I love the picture of Roxie and her mother sitting on the steps. You saw the during pictures--here is the after picture.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Now the "kids" are wrestling at my feet while I type!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Cheryl~~ Nothing like the MopTop crew to wear them out!! LOL~~:whoo:
You can come over anytime, I had fun visiting with you today!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jane~ One forum member is mostly a lurker, the other one posts frequently, but she is out of town for the weekend~


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww,

Look at that Hava-overload!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--next time you can come to my house.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Can I bring everyone? Lets see, in a few weeks I will have 7 puppies that can travel.... plus my 6~ So I will make reservations for 13 please! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG- Hav Heaven sure is accurate. How fun.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

All of you are welcome here.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Aha - Katie you gave it away - Now I know who's getting one of your pups. Can't wait for the "Official" announcement. And no PMs! - the person will post when they are ready. eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great playdate you had! I see that Heidi in the pictures right away---she just catches my eye! Thanks for sharing your fun day.:hug:

Lucky forum members to get your pups!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Katie and Cheryl, it looks like fun was had by all. So, is it Heather that is getting a puppy? <grin>


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Aha - Katie you gave it away - Now I know who's getting one of your pups. Can't wait for the "Official" announcement. And no PMs! - the person will post when they are ready. eace:


Whaaa??? I have very poor investigative skills, it seems. I am impressed that you figured it out, Lisa!!

I am still in the dark. I will just be....patient....


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a wonderful puppy party!!! arty:
Katie, your pictures are always fantastic! Jester jumping is awesome!

I just adore Heidi's coloring, she is just stunning.
Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The best part of this forum is that you meet a large group of friends with common goals and sometimes puppies.

My kids are in their 20s and they keep reminding me that it is not safe to meet people that I have met on line.

I am thrilled they have learned this lesson, but will never be able to adquately explain why this forum is OK.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a fun play date!!! Maybe it is me- since my puppy came pre trained I could take on another one <HINT HINT!>

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> The best part of this forum is that you meet a large group of friends with common goals and sometimes puppies.
> 
> My kids are in their 20s and they keep reminding me that it is not safe to meet people that I have met on line.
> 
> I am thrilled they have learned this lesson, but will never be able to adquately explain why this forum is OK.


My husband and 16yr.old Daughter tell me this all the time! It is hard to explain isn't it???


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> The best part of this forum is that you meet a large group of friends with common goals and sometimes puppies.


Right Cheryl! And isn't one of our common goals to acquire more puppies? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay- to the guessing- who is local to Katie and who is a state away but close???


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amanda, you are so smart, you'll figure this out.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I know. I will tell but it will cost you a puppy!

Now for the small print:

To redeem this offer said puppy must come from a reputable breeder, who does all pertinent health testing and even some most people haven't thought of. She/He must be available 24/7 to answer questions regarding any aspect of puppy rearing or breeding said puppy owner may have. Given that said puppy breeder is an expert in the field of breeding she will also be available to explain the human breeding process to puppy buyers children (and DH) when the need arises. The puppy must have all of his shots though no more than two shots should have been given on the same day. Shots should not have been given on a Wednesday. Puppy should be crate trained, pee pad trained, litter box trained, house trained, obedience trained, agility trained, and a certified therapy dog. Puppy should be dewormed, defleaed, dematted, detangled, debarked, determined, delicious and delightful. Failure to uphold this contract will result in a fine consisting of a puppy from a reputable breeder.....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think I know also


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well spill it!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I will let them do it but I sent them a PM about it?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

:suspicious:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:bump: Aren't we owed photos!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Who are getting these pups anyhow??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The puppies go home this weekend~!
I will post the first photo tomorrow, after the first puppy leaves... I will let Kitty's new owner post her first pic and her name over the weekend~~~:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*too much fun*

Oh I'm so glad i looked at your photos katie. Rescue has been super busy these last few days and they made me smile.

Daisy is related to Stella, remember?

linda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Linda~
I wondered if that was you! Who did you get Ricki and Daisy from again?
Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I will let Kitty's new owner post her first pic and her name over the weekend~~~:biggrin1:


Oooh, another mistery!!!! We want some clues.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki and Daisy hop for Havanese Rescue*

From Betty.
Kelly, owner of Desi, is now in Maryland. I went to see her and Desi went nuts seeing me. He kept looking all over for Riki and Daisy, his favorite playmates. She used to have a huge backyard and they would all three run circles around in it.

I see that you have increased your size family. Perry won't let me!

Linda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I just saw this thread. So Katie the little "Animals" are moving out and going to their new homes are the new owners going to be joining the forum?? I saw Tofu's mommy post, but what about the rest? I hope so, so that we can continue to watch them grow.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup:biggrin1: Abby (was Birdie) went home today (Congratulations Sharon! I told her about the board, not sure she will join), Tiger goes home tomorrow and Kitty gets delivered to her new mommy tomorrow morning! 
I will let Kitty's new owner post her coming home pic and her name~:whoo:
I was waiting on Abby's mom to make her decision between Abby (Birdie) and Mouse. So now Mouse will be offered to the next person on my waiting list!
The nest is getting empty quickly! It is so strange to look in the x-pen and only see two sweet faces looking up at me instead of 5!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm that next person on your waiting list right Katie?! I "heart" Mouse!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You bet! Come and get her!eace:


----------

